# Vertool 12e mini DA vs Rupes lhr75 mini DA



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Are these the same but a different price? The throw and pad acceptance is the same.

I contacted CYC who have said the Vertool's overheating problem has been solved with a new design.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

The Vertool is a cheaper Chinese made version of the Rupes. Won’t have the quality of the Rupes but will do the job. I went with the Rupes because the over heating issue put me off the Vertool. Should be OK now if it’s been addressed.


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

If the heating issue has been solved and you're not using the polisher every day/weekend I'd say the vertool 12e is a good machine.

I bought a rupes mini because of the overheating issue with the vertool 12e but I'm very pleased with my vertool das-21e instead of the rupes lhr21 as a weekend warrior.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I considered the Vertool back when it was still getting warm, but ended up going for the Rupes. I really enjoy using it.

I also bought a Vertool DAS-21E, which was nice to use, though the quality wasn't quite Rupes level. I ended up getting a Bigfoot 21 when eBay were doing their 20% discount offer around Xmas time, so sold my 21E.

I don't _need_ the Rupes machines, but I do like having them.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I have just ordered the in2detailing mini DA, it was £20 cheaper than the Vertool, hopefully it will do the job a couple of times a year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

M300JDG said:


> I have just ordered the in2detailing mini DA, it was £20 cheaper than the Vertool, hopefully it will do the job a couple of times a year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post up a review of this when you get a chance as I've been considering it as a replacement to my dead lhr75


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Triggauk said:


> Please post up a review of this when you get a chance as I've been considering it as a replacement to my dead lhr75


Dead what happened to it bud:thumb:


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Triggauk said:


> Please post up a review of this when you get a chance as I've been considering it as a replacement to my dead lhr75


Will do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

M300JDG said:


> Will do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any results from this yet?


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

I Have Vertools 12e from CYC since last year. No overheating problems having done my mums car (107) and daughters (Jazz) carover since purchasing. It seems as robust as the Kestrel DAS Pro that it replaced. With the larger throw and smallish size, it is easy for the amateur to wield, but also more powerful and therefore quicker on panels than the DAS machine.

I was contempleting buying a Rupes machine, but really see no eveidence to say that they are any more reliable, let alone 2X reliable as their price premium might suggest.

It was this thread, and total lack of response from Rupes, on this very public forum, that made me decide against Rupes. Just about to get a Vertools 21e which looks like a bargain compared to the Rupes offering.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380727

Amazed their was no response from manufacturer nor compromises offer for lightly used machine just out of warranty. Poor service at that premium pricing.


----------



## Zigmund (Jun 28, 2013)

M300JDG said:


> I have just ordered the in2detailing mini DA, it was £20 cheaper than the Vertool, hopefully it will do the job a couple of times a year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi - have you had a chance to use this yet? I'm on the brink of either this or the Vertool from CYC...


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm still undecided between a rupes 75e and the in2detailing one. I know when I swapped my das6 to a rupes the difference was night and day. 

I know the rupes is double the price but it will be better quality, a lot of development goes into the Rupes.

Another thing to think about is, what happens in 18 months time if your machine stops working. You can repair the rupes I don't think you can get spares for the others.


----------



## Zigmund (Jun 28, 2013)

For me the Rupes is not worth it. I'm just getting into this - hoping to do my first polish around the cars in a few weeks. I just need a smaller machine to get into the smaller areas that my das6 pro plus (D6PP) can't do because it doesn't take less than a 5" plate (yes I know I should have checked beforehand!).

I think given the Vertool has a larger throw (12mm) vs the in2detailing mini (9mm) I suspect the in2detailing one is more appropriate for me (D6PP has a 15mm throw)... Was just hoping for at least one positive review before buying... Might contact in2detailing and check with them if there's any online resource or review - or maybe a satisfaction guarantee they'll give...


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Zigmund said:


> For me the Rupes is not worth it. I'm just getting into this - hoping to do my first polish around the cars in a few weeks. I just need a smaller machine to get into the smaller areas that my das6 pro plus (D6PP) can't do because it doesn't take less than a 5" plate (yes I know I should have checked beforehand!).


Good to know I'm not alone in that


----------



## Zigmund (Jun 28, 2013)

So I’ve ordered the in2detailing mini Da. Will check it out probably next week when I get to doing my first ever polishing and detailing with gtechniq c1, exo and angelwax on the windows...


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

wish wash said:


> I'm still undecided between a rupes 75e and the in2detailing one. I know when I swapped my das6 to a rupes the difference was night and day.
> 
> I know the rupes is double the price but it will be better quality, a lot of development goes into the Rupes.
> 
> Another thing to think about is, what happens in 18 months time if your machine stops working. You can repair the rupes I don't think you can get spares for the others.


For me as you say R & D count for a lot the rupes is likely to be a better balanced machine so less chance of vibration white finger, I used the rupes yesterday trying some polishangel polishes and glasscoat not one hint of tingling fingers


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Gas head said:


> For me as you say R & D count for a lot the rupes is likely to be a better balanced machine so less chance of vibration white finger, I used the rupes yesterday trying some polishangel polishes and glasscoat not one hint of tingling fingers


I'm with you on this and the 75E will be my mext machine.

I've been using a grass strimmer around my property and I always had numb hands/arms when finished and felt very tired. I got fet up of feeling rubbish after I'd trimmed the long grass and ended up buying a Stihl clearing saw. Both trim grass very well but one is considerably more expensive than the other. I now no longer feel rubbish, tire the same or suffer numb arms so a much happier experience is well worth the exrea expense and over its lifetime a small cost.

You do sometimes get when you pay for....,,


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Here is a professional Detailer from Australia who talks about different "mini" machines.
Rupes mini has a design flaw, the speed dail is located under the power supply cable, making sure you have difficulty changing speeds during the work.( imho)


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Can you buy the Rupes as a machine only and not part of a kit that most wont need?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Berylburton said:


> Can you buy the Rupes as a machine only and not part of a kit that most wont need?


You can from polished bliss for £255


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Deje said:


> Here is a professional Detailer from Australia who talks about different "mini" machines.
> Rupes mini has a design flaw, the speed dail is located under the power supply cable, making sure you have difficulty changing speeds during the work.( imho)
> 
> Flex XFE7-12 80 mini polisher review, Plus Rupes & Shine Mate Mini Polisher Comparison - YouTube


My duetto has the same dial location .... never once caused me issues


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It's not a design flaw, rupes did it on purpose so you don't knock the speed dial while holding it. Under the cable is harder to do this.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

wish wash said:


> It's not a design flaw, rupes did it on purpose so you don't knock the speed dial while holding it. Under the cable is harder to do this.


Even if it is placed there intentionally, it is up to the user to determine if it is a good thing or not ,I think it creates more problems than it solves. so to me it will be a design flaw.


----------



## Zigmund (Jun 28, 2013)

Zigmund said:


> So I've ordered the in2detailing mini Da. Will check it out probably next week when I get to doing my first ever polishing and detailing with gtechniq c1, exo and angelwax on the windows...


Ok so unfortunately the plug was damaged on the DA unit I got. However, it was a massive thing (about the same size as the DAS6PP i got from in2detailing). Trying to organise a return with in2detailing now. Will probably end up getting the vertool that means... Apparently the heat issues have been sorted now.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Zigmund said:


> Ok so unfortunately the plug was damaged on the DA unit I got. However, it was a massive thing (about the same size as the DAS6PP i got from in2detailing). Trying to organise a return with in2detailing now. Will probably end up getting the vertool that means... Apparently the heat issues have been sorted now.


So are you saying the mini polisher is actually a large machine. Do you have a measurement of it


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Zigmund said:


> Ok so unfortunately the plug was damaged on the DA unit I got. However, it was a massive thing (about the same size as the DAS6PP i got from in2detailing). Trying to organise a return with in2detailing now. Will probably end up getting the vertool that means... Apparently the heat issues have been sorted now.


The vertool is the same size so I wouldn't buy it if you are expecting it to be smaller.

Imran
:driver:


----------

